# How about a Movie Club?



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

How about this idea? Someone recommends a movie, the movie has to be around a month in Video release (to guarantee that you can probably get it) or on PPV (do both systems have the PPV on at the same time?) We then give a week to watch the movie and then discuss here on this forum. Just need someone to be in charge of picking movie, there must be some movie fan who would like to pick the movies (I don't want responsibility).

Rules...
1) It can be a movie that was popular in theatre relase but it needs to be on video or PPV so anyone can participate (some of us don't goto the theatres much)
2) It should be a movie that is easily rented, probably not a new release this week, but maybe a month ago or so, plenty of copies on the shelf without having to wait to see the movie.
3) Try to avoid movies that have been rental released several months as they may be hard to rent.
4) Something playing on D* and E* PPV is probably best option to guarantee viewing.
5) Kevin Spacey movies get priority


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds like I good idea, but I'm too cheap and too selective about what I watch to participate. Anyways, here's a few comments (well the first one is just one of those little things that really bugs me)

"1) It can be a movie that was popular in theatre relase but it needs to be on video or PPV so anyone can participate (some of us don't goto the theatres much)"

If you MUST (and I strongly reccomend not doing so), use the word theatre to refer to the cinema, then reverse the last two letter (so it reads theater), so that people know you are refering to cinema and not to theatre.

"4) Something playing on D* and E* PPV is probably best option to guarantee viewing."

One problem with that - people renting it will usually get a widescreen DVD whereas people watching on PPV will see a Pan and Scan (cropped) version. This could significantly affect their impression of the movie, depending on how badly timing was messed up and how much plot detail is removed.

"5) Kevin Spacey movies get priority "

Why?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zac _
> *5) Kevin Spacey movies get priority "
> 
> Why? *


A few weeks ago some of us were having a debate as to if Kevin Spacey was a very good actor, some felt he was over rated, I didn't. I just threw in there to tweak those people


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm sorry. i was so immersed in the first 2 rules of the discussion, i missed Kevin (the great one) Spacey


----------

